# Fallen Ascendant



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

I am a big fan of the Night Lords fluff. However, I don't know if they each choose undivided chaos, or if individuals choose which god but the legion as a whole is undivided. Either way, if individuals CAN choose their own god, then I had this idea: A Night Lord chaos lord of khorne is on the verge of becoming a daemon prince. However, his transformation is interrupted, and he must call upon the same focus, strength of will, and sense of purpose that drove Konrad Curze and drives Zso Sahaal in the book "Lord of the Night" if he wishes to avoid spawndom. (Note: I mean focus in the sense of the ideology promoted by Konrad Curze, Zso Sahaal, and the night lord fluff in general. If you haven't read Lord of the Night, I'm sorry for putting a useless reference here) Anyway, without any further beating around the bush, here's what I have so far.

Bladeragius, chaos lord of the Night Lords, champion of Khorne, had fulfilled his ultimate desire. As he stood within the arcane circle, he reminisced of his victories. It was he who had led his warband to victory against the craven ultramarines on the planet Imperialis Loserix Secundis. It was he who had personally ravaged the death company of the hated blood angels on the daemon world of Morguine Omega. He had led his warband to countless victories over the loathed Imperium of Man, and now khorne had seen fit to grant him the ultimate gift: daemonhood. He writhed in pain as a pair of batlike wings sprouted from his back. He gazed in rapture as the outline of his arm writhed, distorted, and _changed_. Even has he grasped his powersword more firmly, he felt his hand growing stronger and larger as his gauntlet shattered and a daemonic claw emerged, fused to his sword. He could feel his muscles bulge and his armor groan in protest to the vastly larger body now encased within it. Suddenly, a tremendous explosion rocked the altar upon which he stood, throwing him violently through the air. His newfound wings flapped and he stabilized in the air. However, he felt a terrible pain wrench his entire body as the haze of daemonic energy that had surrounded the rest of his body vanished. He stared in horror as his body reverted to its human form, save for his wings and his sword arm. A primeval roar of rage ripped out of his throat as he gazed upon the beings who had snatched away his dream as he had held it in his hands for a brief moment. 
He barked a command to his warriors "Kill them all! Blood for the Blood God!"
His warriors answered with the same battle-chant they had previously responded with on his countless campaigns. They repeated it with rising rage until they howled it in a frenzied tide of roars that drowned at all sound as they charged towards the enemy "KILL! MAIM! BURN!"

The rest of the story will deal with his attempts to hold his mutation at bay through intense focus (there I go again ) as he strives to attain enough honor to re-ascend to daemonhood...before its too late!
If this is too short right now or it sucks, just tell me. I can take criticism :grin: Thanks!
(P.S. I am converting a model to appear the same way as this character by using the possesed sprue for wings and a powersword arm, if anyone is interested)


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

It's a good story and a great idea but yes it is too short, otherwise it's really good.


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

Here's some more, unfortunately I can only write so much at a time.

They poured towards the Imperial Guardsmen that had launched the first salvo. Bladeragius rose into the air and bellowed to his forces that had stayed hidden farther away. “HAVOCS! OPEN FIRE!” As his havocs climbed onto a rocky promontory that offered a wide view of the battlefield as well as cover, he roared again “RAPTORS! TO ME!” The raptors of his warband, showing their Night Lords colors with pride, burst out of the trees with their jump packs. Even as he and his raptors flew at speed towards the enemy, his warriors had reached the first lines of the enemy. They slammed into the guardsmen, lopping off limbs with their chainswords and chainaxes as often as they bashed the enemy aside with their bolt pistols, or simply crushed them beneath a massive armored boot. His champion, sanguinax, was in his element, bellowing hatred to the enemy has he encouraged his troops and crushed his enemies’ skulls within his massive powerfist. Bladeragius and his raptors struck the enemy from behind, sowing confusion and terror within the guardsmen’s ranks as they cut a bloody swath of destruction through their lines. Amidst the carnage, Bladeragius caught sight of the Imperial Commissar leading the guardsmen. He hurled himself towards the Commissar, an unstoppable force. Suddenly an ogryn blocked his path. Filled with battle-rage, his focus pulled him away from the edge of bloody madness he had teetered upon. With cruel elegance, he coldly swung his powersword a twice and both the ogryn’s arms fell to the bloody ground. Sneering within his helmet, he gazed into the dumb eyes of the lumbering brute and raised his plasma pistol. The ogryn fell to the ground, its face scorched to a crisp as blood gushed from its arm sockets. Stepping over the carcass, he thrust his powersword through the Commissar’s back, impaling him. The loyalist arched his body forwards and screamed once, then fell dead as Bladeragius snapped the sword up through the Commissar’s head and out of his body. He roared his triumph to his warriors as the Guardsmen turned and fled. “CUT THEM DOWN! NO MERCY, NO SURVIVORS! AVE DOMINUS NOX!”


----------

